# Divers on leather



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

What's everyone's opinion on a divers on a leather strap such as a vintage style leather like the Tudor BB? I personally think they look fantastic but that's me :biggrin:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Captain Cook. Need I say more?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

All my Vostocks are on leather straps.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I have only a few watches (but it is only Saturday!) and get the most out of them by swapping the straps over - So I regularly change my diver over from it's rubber strap to it's bracelet, but would be happy to add leather, sailcloth, Nato etc to get a different look - I think the important thing is to find a good match - I usually go for a strap with a coloured stitch to pick out a colour on the watch dial? - My Alpha diver has a blue dial with orange second hand, so I have the blue leather strap below which I think works nicely?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Anything but leather on a diver for me. Rubber, metal, sailcloth, nato are all good but leather is for stuff that shouldn't get wet imo. Not saying it doesn't look good it's just not right :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

PaulBoy said:


> I have only a few watches (but it is only Saturday!) and get the most out of them by swapping the straps over - So I regularly change my diver over from it's rubber strap to it's bracelet, but would be happy to add leather, sailcloth, Nato etc to get a different look - I think the important thing is to find a good match - I usually go for a strap with a coloured stitch to pick out a colour on the watch dial? - My Alpha diver has a blue dial with orange second hand, so I have the blue leather strap below which I think works nicely?


 One of the best strap/watch combinations I have seen , very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Not keen on leather straps on any watch.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Someone gave me this Steinhart Shark strap once, which I tend to put on this Divex watch as it seems apposite. I don't think that I'd buy a Sharkskin normally, but I'm generally happy to wear leather straps on diver's watches as I'm definitely not going to use them for diving at my age, and I like straps... :biggrin:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rubber at a push. NATO definately.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I only have this one, had it for years but it has seen plenty of action in pools, hot tubs and showers. A bit worse for wear and shabby now but still serviceable.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't wear leather straps much as my preference is for a bracelet but I have owned straps which were reputedly water resistant. These were cored with rubber or were thick leather treated with leather oil or wax, they were OK. Probably the best were an old fashioned Hadley-Roma oiled leather strap which I used to wear on some vintage Glycine Airman watches.

Given that dive watches are rarely used for their designed purpose I don't suppose it matters what sort of strap you use


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

A definite go for me. Really dig the look.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Pork pie and custard :thumbdown:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

They can look good thats for sure, and lets be honest most people who buy divers watches dont go diving, but if they did they wouldnt have it on a leather strap, for good looks only!


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I think that's my perception they are one of the best looking straps for divers but don't get them wet haha


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I have three divers. One on leather, one on rubber, one on bracelet.

Doesn't really matter since I can only swim a length so unlikely to get wet unless it's raining. :biggrin:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

They can look great and there's not a lot of diving chat on here so go for it!


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha I've already done it got a nice watch gecko on my Glycine Sub I will sort pics out later


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Most of my drivers sit on leater (or nylon). The only exception being my oris Aquis. I have a unimatic that has bothe leather and SS.

So, my divers on leather include...

Rado captain cooke

Oris 65 (nylon)

Unimatic

Certina DSPH200M

Armida A1 brass (canvas)

Tudor BB

D Hodge 2824f (diver style rather than diver propper)

And for anyone in doubt that divers on leather dont work, check this out (I've ordered thw bracelet too btw)


__
https://flic.kr/p/49474324011


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha I've already done it got a nice watch gecko on my Glycine Sub I will sort pics out later

Rado captain cook is beautiful and so is the Tudor BB, one day I fancy one of those


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I have the CW C60 Vintage on the original leather strap it came on, from back in 2015. As a consequence, it's the only diver I have that hasn't been in the water. But it goes so well with the watch.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Most of my drivers sit on leater (or nylon). The only exception being my oris Aquis. I have a unimatic that has bothe leather and SS.
> 
> So, my divers on leather include...
> 
> ...


 Will try again but with image...


----------



## CB200 (Aug 6, 2019)

It's a bit like having sporty low profile wheels on a Land Rover; they look cool and probably fine for your use, but still a contradiction that I couldn't get past.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

CB200 said:


> It's a bit like having sporty low profile wheels on a Land Rover; they look cool and probably fine for your use, but still a contradiction that I couldn't get past.


 Abit like every Range Rover around here haha


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of silicon or NATO so usually finish up with leather on any divers I get without bracelets. Always get that niggling feeling that it's not "right" though. The only exception in my head oddly is the plethora of retro or re release type divers that have been all the rage recently because you can reconcile in your head that if this was a genuine vintage diver, there's no way I'd risk getting it wet - so leather is perfectly in keeping....


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Since it takes less than a minute to change a strap, and one does not restrict the wearing of depth rated watches to the ocean or the pool, I don't see why it is impossible to be comfortable - physically and aesthetically - with a leather strap on a 'diver', and put it on something waterproof when you go somewhere wet.

These both look great, IMHO, why would you want to restrict possibilities?

[IMG alt="Sif NART black brown calf.jpg" data-ratio="80.00"]https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/52d654d2e4b0a3af71bf6bcc/1586366754257-7OVMK53Z6FCQIAB0CRNZ/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kErXedvUbBBB7XFyCB7m0fJ7gQa3H78H3Y0txjaiv_0fDoOvxcdMmMKkDsyUqMSsMWxHk725yiiHCCLfrh8O1z4YTzHvnKhyp6Da-NYroOW3ZGjoBKy3azqku80C789l0p5uBJOnOmCWBN4JfYsIDyQbJ8eJFkbNTceSQrnemXLQZMQeqOELP_ZGxhlHrzuECg/Sif+NART+black+brown+calf.jpg?format=750w[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Sif NART black rubber orange.jpg" data-ratio="80.00"]https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/52d654d2e4b0a3af71bf6bcc/1586366785758-8J2UOXPCF4IGKB4XJ6YO/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kErXedvUbBBB7XFyCB7m0fJ7gQa3H78H3Y0txjaiv_0fDoOvxcdMmMKkDsyUqMSsMWxHk725yiiHCCLfrh8O1z4YTzHvnKhyp6Da-NYroOW3ZGjoBKy3azqku80C789l0p5uBJOnOmCWBN4JfYsIDyQbJ8eJFkbNTceSQrnemXLQZMQeqOELP_ZGxhlHrzuECg/Sif+NART+black+rubber+orange.jpg?format=750w[/IMG]

J


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm guessing there's always waterproof leather straps? Best of both worlds maybe


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

carlgulliver said:


> I'm guessing there's always waterproof leather straps? Best of both worlds maybe


 Stingray, croc etc...if you're that way inclined.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

CB200 said:


> It's a bit like having sporty low profile wheels on a Land Rover; they look cool and probably fine for your use, but still a contradiction that I couldn't get past.


 Just modified for the environment that they will both be used in. Let's face it, most divers wont even go in the shower and most range rovers wont even see a blade of grass!


----------



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

Got a Seiko root beer mod sitiing on my desk for the last month waiting for a leather strap. It looked odd with anything else and i tried quite a few diffferent types of strap. A mid-brown/grey nubuck is coming in the post this week and finally I'll get to wear and enjoy this thing.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Leather straps AND bezels..

Be honest.. admit how much MI5 paid you to start a topic designed to give me the heeby jeebies.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

SolaVeritate said:


> Leather straps AND bezels..
> 
> Be honest.. admit how much MI5 paid you to start a topic designed to give me the heeby jeebies.


 You will never know :bash:


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

SolaVeritate said:


> Leather straps AND bezels..
> 
> Be honest.. admit how much MI5 paid you to start a topic designed to give me the heeby jeebies.


 Never seen a leather bezel - any pics?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

SolaVeritate said:


> Leather straps AND bezels..
> 
> Be honest.. admit how much MI5 paid you to start a topic designed to give me the heeby jeebies.





carlgulliver said:


> You will never know :bash:


 Well you see I thought about that last night - if you really want to put your sub on a leather strap without attracting the wrong kind of comments, just pry the bezel off first.

This is a hybrid strap I believe. It seems short, but I am on the middle hole, and not much tail, so it won't go over my rubber suit.









But I really like it on this watch that I was going to sell, and between the vintage compressor case and the hybrid nylon / leather strap, it would probably be perfectly safe to do the washing up. But I'll stick with the dishwasher anyway.

It came with two keepers but the floating one seemed supernumerary.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Leather works for me on divers, a vintage look only though, obviously not dressy.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I quite like leather on dive watches but then, I've never been diving so they don't get wet!!

Not actually sure it this is leather or sailcloth!










































































John :thumbsup:


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

I have nearly 100 nato straps which I know is a bit silly but hey ho. However my fad has turned to leather. The vintage worn leather look on a tool watch is superb. This theory that you shouldnt have a leather strap on a watch that is designed for diving is BS.

Even if you werent a watch fanatic, it would make perfect sense to have one well made dive watch on a soft beautiful leather strap to then change it for a rubber or silicone for the weekend sport dive.

If your a commercial diver you dont need a watch. The oooooooo imagine having leather on a water watch, utter p*sh. Oooooooooo imagine having a watch that can go to 600m so it can sit at your desk all day when you send emails!

Watches arent for telling time, they are for history, gifts, interest, to make you feel like a Marine or a fighter pilot or a ball room dancer what ever floats your boat.

If you like it do it.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

artistmike said:


> Someone gave me this Steinhart Shark strap once, which I tend to put on this Divex watch as it seems apposite. I don't think that I'd buy a Sharkskin normally, but I'm generally happy to wear leather straps on diver's watches as I'm definitely not going to use them for diving at my age, and I like straps... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3


 "Shark" is the key word here. It definitely should go back 'into' the water or be put in a position where it might have that chance :thumbsup:

Just jesting... it matches the watch well.


----------



## GezzaT (May 12, 2021)

Anything but leather on a diver, sorry to be negative but just seems wrong, thing is I do dive with my dive watches and salt water would just kill those straps.

Gezza


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

GezzaT said:


> Anything but leather on a diver, sorry to be negative but just seems wrong, thing is I do dive with my dive watches and salt water would just kill those straps.
> 
> Gezza


 Most people (even on this thread) don't go diving wearing their watches (muff excluded) - As you do, I hope you only do so with a Nato or similar strap? - I would be pretty hacked off if one of the springbars failed & my precious watch sank to the bottom of the sea :bash:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Most people (even on this thread) don't go diving wearing their watches (muff excluded) - As you do, I hope you only do so with a Nato or similar strap? - I would be pretty hacked off if one of the springbars failed & my precious watch sank to the bottom of the sea :bash:


 I was fishing off my pier and watched my aquaracer as it pinged off and plonked into the ocean. :wacko: :rip_1:


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

SKx 007 and Horween leather strap


----------

